# Hauptschalter in anderem Raum installieren



## Toddy80 (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

möchte mal gerne eure Meinungen zu folgendem Fall hören.
Wir haben eine Anlage (den Schaltschrank der Anlage plane ich gerade) und einen Leitstand in einer Halle stehen. Aus dem Leitstand wird die Anlage bedient. Der Schaltschrank der Anlage kann aus Platzgründen aber leider nicht mehr in der selben Halle stehen wie die Anlage selber. Der Schaltschrank wird in der benachbarten Halle gleich hinter der Wand aufgestellt. 
Damit nun im Notfall die gesamte Anlage ausgeschaltet werden kann würde ich den 125A-Hauptschalter (rot-gelb) in einen kleineren Schaltkasten in den Leitstand verlagern und die Hauptzuleitung über den Schalter führen. Ein weiterer Not-Aus bzw. Not-Halt ist nicht eingeplant, da die Schaltanlage nur kleine Pumpen und Lüfter steuert, die nach meiner Meinung keine Gefährdung darstellen können.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## nico (23 Februar 2011)

Wenn du Lust hast so dicke Kabel durch die Gegend zu ziehen. Was spricht gegen einen Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser?


----------



## Proxy (23 Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch einen Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslösung einbauen. Wieso die ganzen Kabel druch die Halle ziehen? So hast du nur einen dünne Steuerleitung die du sogar noch öfters verteilen kannst.


Für mich gehört ein Hauptschalter in die Schaltschrankwand, dass bei Reperaturarbeiten auch der Schalter in sicht ist ohne ein Schloss hin zu tun.


----------



## Matthias_VER (23 Februar 2011)

Ich sehe das genauso wie die bisher abgegebenen Meinungen.

Zusätzlich noch einen örtlichen Hinweis am Hauptschalter, wo der Kontaktgeber für die Unterspannungsauslösung ist und alles ist gut.


----------



## Noggzen (23 Februar 2011)

Ja der Hauptschalter einer Maschine sollte im zugehörigen Schaltschrank sein und es ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als einen externen Schaltkasten für den Hauptschalter


----------



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Für mich gehört ein Hauptschalter in die Schaltschrankwand, dass bei Reperaturarbeiten auch der Schalter in sicht ist ohne ein Schloss hin zu tun.



Schloss muß ran! Selbst wenn du danebenstehst. Du glaubst nicht was es für Leute gibt. Erst schalten dann fragen.

Thomas


----------



## Wu Fu (23 Februar 2011)

Ja, so würd ichs auch machen Unterspannungsauslöser ist die beste Idee.
Ein Schütz nach dem Hauptschalter der über Not-Aus geschalten wird wäre evtl auch noch eine Möglichkeit, aber bei der Größe 125A wahrscheinlich unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Toddy80 (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten. Das mit Unterspannungsauslöser ist noch eine gute Idee, habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht dran gedacht. Ich denke mal, dass ihr den Unterspannungsauslöser in Verbindung mit einem Not-Aus-Schalter benutzt. Allerdings muss ich den denn noch mit einer weiteren Steuerung kombinieren, da zu der Anlage noch ein zugekaufter Schaltschrank gehört, der in der Leitwarte steht und einen Not-Aus in der Tür hat. Das dürfte allerdings kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2011)

Warum nicht zuerst mit der Zuleitung auf deinen Aus in der Leitwarte, dann in den Schaltschrank und dort noch mal nen Aus.

Damit brauchst du keine speziellen Not Aus, . . . 

du kannst in der Leitwarte ausschalten und / oder am Schaltschrank.

ev für die Leittechnik jeweils einen Meldekontakt und alles ist gut.


----------



## Noggzen (24 Februar 2011)

Du brauchst da nicht viel lediglich 2pol Halbleitersicherungen als Leitungsschutz eventuel ein kleines Wechsler Relais'schen, das wars. Das Abschalten an der Leitwarte soll ja im Fehlerfall sein und jetzt kommen die Freunde von der VDE und sagen, dass jener Schalter nicht als "Not-aus" (nicht zu verwechseln mit Not-Halt) gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Toddy80 (24 Februar 2011)

Noggzen schrieb:


> Du brauchst da nicht viel lediglich 2pol Halbleitersicherungen als Leitungsschutz eventuel ein kleines Wechsler Relais'schen, das wars. Das Abschalten an der Leitwarte soll ja im Fehlerfall sein und jetzt kommen die Freunde von der VDE und sagen, dass jener Schalter nicht als "Not-aus" (nicht zu verwechseln mit Not-Halt) gekennzeichnet ist.


 
Du redest von einem Not-Aus mit Unterspannungsauslöser - verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Noggzen (24 Februar 2011)

genau, Schaltungsbeispiele findest du bei Siemens oder ich kann dir ggf. eins zukommen lassen


----------



## Toddy80 (28 Februar 2011)

Ich habe weitere Informationen eingeholt. Die Lüftermotoren, die von meinem Schrank gespeist werden, müssen lange nachlaufen (auch wenn der Not-Aus der zugekauften Anlage betätigt wird). Mein Vorhaben nun:
- keinen Hauptschalter für meinen Schaltschrank in der Leitwarte
- Hauptschalter im Schaltschrank (komplette Unterbrechung der Zuleitung)
- evtl. Not-Aus in der Leitwarte -> Abschaltung von kleinen Heizungspumpen und Kugelhahnantrieben

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß


----------

